# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییرات شیمی دهم چاپ ۹۹ نسبت به ۹۸ برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱؟؟؟؟؟

## monji

سلام من پشت کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ هستم لطفا اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه که شیمی دهم چاپ ۹۹ نسبت به ۹۸ تغییر داشته یا نه؟ 
آیا لازم به اپدیت منابع هست یا خیر؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ هستم لطفا اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه که شیمی دهم چاپ ۹۹ نسبت به ۹۸ تغییر داشته یا نه؟ 
> آیا لازم به اپدیت منابع هست یا خیر؟؟


*تغییرات متنی و شکلی و اصلاح برخی اعداد و جابه جایی ها و حذفیات و ..بوده اگه میتونید منبع جدید تهیه کنید 
*

----------


## monji

> *تغییرات متنی و شکلی و اصلاح برخی اعداد و جابه جایی ها و حذفیات و ..بوده اگه میتونید منبع جدید تهیه کنید 
> *


اگ منبع قدیم باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Ali Darkness

> اگ منبع قدیم باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


​تغییرات در اون حدی نیست که بخوای منبع عوض کنی

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگ منبع قدیم باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


*اگه منظورت نظام قدیمه که خیلی مشکل پیش میاد اگه برای 1400 هست حتما تغییرات رو اعمال کن تغییرات دهم هم توی زیست و هم توی شیمی و هم توی فیزیک گسترده بوده برای کنکور 1401 و کتابهای کمک درسی هم ویرایش شدن با این تغییرات من خودم برا شیمی مبتکران تک جلدی ویژه کنکور99 داشتم ولی ویژه 1401 دو جلدیش بیاد میخرمش
به نظرم حتما حتما تغییرات رو اعمال کن از رو پی دی اف کتابها اگه نمیخوای منبع بخری (برای زیست پیشنهاد میکنم بخری) ولی اگه مشکل مالی نداری بخر خودت رو راحت کن و دغدغه ندئاشته باش 
البته اگه هدفت زیاد بزرگ نیست نیازی به تغییرات نیست ولی اگه می خوای دقیق باشی حتما اعمال کن تغییرات رو بنده اول اعمال نکردم و غلطهام زیاد شد توی شیمی چرا که تغییرات و اصلاحات در حد قید و کلمه و عدد و .... هست و ادبیات عوض میشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> ​تغییرات در اون حدی نیست که بخوای منبع عوض کنی


*لطفا بدون بررسی راهنمایی نکنید چون مدیون میشید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

پشت کنکور 1401؟ 

مگه 1400 برگزار شده که پشت کنکوراش معلوم بشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ هستم لطفا اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه که شیمی دهم چاپ ۹۹ نسبت به ۹۸ تغییر داشته یا نه؟ 
> آیا لازم به اپدیت منابع هست یا خیر؟؟


*تغییرات فیزیک دهم چاپ 98(برای کنکور1401) نسبت به 97 (برای کنکور 1400)
.برای رشته تجربی : حذف بحث‌های “خطا، رقم‌های بامعنا و گزارش نتیجه اندازه‌گیری و تخمین مرتبه بزرگی” از فصل ۱
۲- جابه‌جایی فصل ۲ با ۳
۳- حذف “انرژی پتانسیل کشسانی” از فصل کار، انرژی و توان
۴- حذف “حرکت براونی” از فصل ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد
۵- تبدیل “ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد در مقیاس نانو” و “اصل ارشمیدس” از فصل ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد به “خوب است بدانید”
۶- حذف “مول و عدد آووگادرو”، ” گرمای ویژه مولی”، توضیح “رفتار شگفت انگیز آب”، “فعالیت ۴-۷″، “عوامل مؤثر بر انتقال گرما به روش رسانش” ، “خوب است بدانید تفسنج‌های اندازه‌گیری دماهای بالا” ، “قوانین گازها” و ” خوب است بدانید دماسنج گازی حجم ثابت” از فصل دما و گرما .

برای رشته ریاضی .
۱- حذف بحث‌های “خطا،رقم‌های بامعنا و گزارش نتیجه اندازه‌گیری و تخمین مرتبه بزرگی” از فصل ۱
.۲- جابه‌جایی فصل ۲ با ۳
.۳- حذف “انرژی پتانسیل کشسانی” از فصل کار، انرژی و توان.
۴- حذف “حرکت براونی” از فصل ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد.
۵- تبدیل “ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد در مقیاس نانو” و “اصل ارشمیدس” از فصل ویژگی‌های فیزیکی مواد به “خوب است بدانید”.
۶- حذف “مول و عدد آووگادرو”، توضیح “رفتار شگفت انگیز آب”، “فعالیت ۴-۷″، “عوامل مؤثر بر انتقال گرما به روش رسانش” ، “خوب است بدانید تفسنج‌های اندازه‌گیری دماهای بالا” ، “قوانین گازها” و ” خوب است بدانید دماسنج گازی حجم ثابت” از فصل دما و گرما.
۷- تبدیل “گرمای ویژه مولی” از فصل دما و گرما به “خوب است بدانید”.
۸- حذف محاسبه”گرما در فرایندهای هم حجم و هم‌فشار به کمک گرمای ویژه مولی” ،”رابطه بازده در ماشین‌های گرمایی آرمانی” ، “قضیه کارنو” ، “ضریب عملکرد یخچال” و ” خوب است بدانید ساز و کار یخچال خانگی” از فصل ترمودینامیک



*تغییرات شیمی دهم برای کنکور 1401 نسبت به 1400 (رمز فایل www.jamshimi.ir)
https://s7.picofile.com/d/8375700384...mShimi_ir_.rar

*زبان و دینی و عربی تغییری نکردن

اما فارسی دهم چاپ 98 نسبت به چاپ 97 فصل 2 و 4 به جای هم جابه جا شده و تغییرات اندکی در قلمرو های زبانی و واژه نامه داریم
البته برای کنکور 1401 میتونید چاپ 99 هم بگیرید فرقی نکرده نسبت به 98
فارسی یازدهم هم فقط تغییرات اندکی در واژه نامه داره

ریاضی تجربی تغییری نداشته

فیزیک دهم نسبت به چاپ 97 حذفیاتی داشته
فیزیک یازدهم بدون تغییر

شیمی دهم نسبت به چاپ 97 حذفیات و جابه جایی صفحات داشته
شیمی یازدهم بدون تغییر

زیست دهم چاپ 98 نسبت به 97 حذفیات و تغییراتی داشته
ولی چاپ 99 نسبت به 98 تغییرات خیلی کمی داشته
زیست یازدهم هم تغییرات اندکی داشته و نیاز به تهیه کتاب جدید نیست

در کل در درس شیمی دهم و زیست دهم نیاز به تهیه کتاب جدید هست
فیزیک دهم هم میتونید در صورت نخریدن کتاب جدید حذفیات رو خودتون اعمال کنید .*

*البته تغییرات بیشترش حذفیات بوده و کاهشی نه اینکه بخوان مطلب جدید اضافه کنن*

----------


## Ali Darkness

> *لطفا بدون بررسی راهنمایی نکنید چون مدیون میشید*


کامل بررسی کردم چندتا متن جابجا شده ، دو سه تا کلمه تغییر کرده ، عوض شدن و اضافه شدن چندتا شکل و خودازمایی که بیشتر نکات تئوری و حفظی هستند و کسی که کمی از شیمی سر دربیاره میفهمه این تغییرات شانس کمی برای طرح سوال دارن و نیازی نیست که کتاب تست عوض شه و خرج اضافه کرد نهایتا اگه خیلی ادم وسواس داشته باشه با خرید کتاب لقمه طلایی حفظیات مهروماه یا جی بی حفظیات خیلی سبز مشکل حل میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> کامل بررسی کردم چندتا متن جابجا شده ، دو سه تا کلمه تغییر کرده ، عوض شدن و اضافه شدن چندتا شکل و خودازمایی که بیشتر نکات تئوری و حفظی هستند و کسی که کمی از شیمی سر دربیاره میفهمه این تغییرات شانس کمی برای طرح سوال دارن و نیازی نیست که کتاب تست عوض شه و خرج اضافه کرد نهایتا اگه خیلی ادم وسواس داشته باشه با خرید کتاب لقمه طلایی حفظیات مهروماه یا جی بی حفظیات خیلی سبز مشکل حل میشه


*تغییرات حفظیات تو همین دو سه تا کلمه خیلی زیاده اومدیم و طراح از همون سوال داد میخوای چیکار کنی ؟؟؟ به نظرم حداقل کتاب درسی جدید رو پی دی افش رو داشته باشید تغییرات رو اعمال کنید 
تمرینات دوره ای آخر کتاب هم بعضا حذف و تمرین جدیدی اضافه شده*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام
> 14 صفحه حذف شده
> اینم فایلش
> فایل پیوست 97250



اگر تغیرات فقط ایناس واقعا هزینه کتاب و کمک درسی اضافه ست ! اونطور که نگاه کردم تبدیل دهم به صدم و اصلاح طیف نشری  رو هم میشه ادم خودش هم انجام بده !  حذف سحابی عقاب یا اصلاح تولد ستارگان بحث پیچیده ای نیست ! فکر کنم همه اطلاعات عمومی چندانی هم داریم و نبود حتی این صفحات هم مشکل چندان بوجود نمیاره!  :Yahoo (22): 

بازم صلاح خودتون ! ما که دیگه انشالله 1401 دنبال اینا نباشیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Little_girl

وای 1401 
خوش به حالت من امسال هر چی شد باید برم

----------


## monji

> کامل بررسی کردم چندتا متن جابجا شده ، دو سه تا کلمه تغییر کرده ، عوض شدن و اضافه شدن چندتا شکل و خودازمایی که بیشتر نکات تئوری و حفظی هستند و کسی که کمی از شیمی سر دربیاره میفهمه این تغییرات شانس کمی برای طرح سوال دارن و نیازی نیست که کتاب تست عوض شه و خرج اضافه کرد نهایتا اگه خیلی ادم وسواس داشته باشه با خرید کتاب لقمه طلایی حفظیات مهروماه یا جی بی حفظیات خیلی سبز مشکل حل میشه


داداش من منظورم چاپ 99 نسبت به 98 هست چون من کنکور 1401 دارم و کتاب شیمی دهم مخصوص کتاب چاپ 98 در بازار موجود نیست میخام مخصوص 1402 بگیرم 
الان دقیقا منظورم اینه که شیمی دهم برای کنکور 1402 با کنکور 1401 تفاوت زیادی دارن یا نه؟

----------


## monji

> وای 1401 
> خوش به حالت من امسال هر چی شد باید برم


ب نظرم تا به هدفت نرسیدی نرو مجبور ک نیستی

----------


## monji

> سلام
> 14 صفحه حذف شده
> اینم فایلش
> فایل پیوست 97250


داداش من منظورم چاپ 99 نسبت به 98 هست چون من کنکور 1401 دارم و کتاب کمک درسی شیمی دهم مخصوص کتاب چاپ 98 در بازار موجود نیست میخام مخصوص 1402 بگیرم 
الان دقیقا منظورم اینه که شیمی دهم برای کنکور 1402 با کنکور 1401 تفاوت زیادی دارن یا نه؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

یه چیز برام جالبه 

همون ادمهایی که میگفتن پارسال همین وقتا انشاالله سال بعد الانم همین جمله رو تکرار میکنند ! 
کاش یک سال از این انشاالله ها رو صرف خود سازی و عزت نفس کنیم! کاش یکم از اهک یاد بگیریم که سختی میکشه اما مرمر میاد بیرون!

----------


## Little_girl

> ب نظرم تا به هدفت نرسیدی نرو مجبور ک نیستی



خانواده نمیذارن دیگ امسالم پشت کنکور بودم 
خودمم دیگ توانشو نمیبینم تو خودم چون امسالم خیلی اذیت شدم از طرف همه

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=josef76;1712531]*تغییرات حفظیات تو همین دو سه تا کلمه خیلی زیاده اومدیم و طراح از همون سوال داد میخوای چیکار کنی ؟؟؟ به نظرم حداقل کتاب درسی جدید رو پی دی افش رو داشته باشید تغییرات رو اعمال کنید 
تمرینات دوره ای آخر کتاب هم بعضا حذف و تمرین جدیدی اضافه شده* [/QUOTE
باتوجه به سبک سوالات شیمی  تعداد سوالات حفظی بشدت کمه بعدشم این تغییرات انقدر بی اهمیت هستند که اصلا امکان طرح سوال تو کنکور رو نداره و در اخر درسته باید به تمرینات کتاب درسی مسلط باشیم ولی برای موفقیت تو درس شیمی کنکور فقط باید سوال دشوار حل کرد کسی هم که از پس سوالات سخت کتاب تست ها بر بیاید چندتا تمرین اخر فصل براش هلو هست

----------

